# GenieGo OOH viewing help



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. I received a GenieGo (gen 2) a few days ago and everything seems to be working except for the OOH viewing (on network/in home streaming works fine). When I am out of my home network I am able to see my entire DVR list but if I try to stream a show I get the following pop up error on my iPhone or iPad ...

_*Playback error ... This program cannot be streamed from your GenieGo at this moment.*_

Sounds like it would be a temporary error but I've been getting it for days now.

About my set up ...

*gen 2 GG attached directly to Genie receiver
*Apple Airport Extreme (current gen) / ports 8082 & 8083 set up according to instructions on DTV website.
*Motorolla SB 6121 cable modem
*Cox cable ISP

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm guessing this is a modem/router issue but I just can't figure it out.

Thank you!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

When you're out-of-home, how are you connecting to the internet? What device/app are you using?


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> When you're out-of-home, how are you connecting to the internet? What device/app are you using?


iPhone 6s Plus on At&t LTE.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You said, "GenieGo attached directly genie receiver." can you explain further? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

peds48 said:


> You said, "GenieGo attached directly genie receiver." can you explain further?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. The gen 2 GenieGo installs directly to the box unlike the gen 1 that you had to connect to your router. The gen 2 comes with a splitter and you split the main coaxial cable so one goes to the DVR and one goes to the GenieGo.

You can still hook it up via the router is you choose, the gen 2 gives both options. The instructions that come with it only show the way to hook it up directly to the receiver.

Here are the instructions from DTV https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4070

Click on "one LED" and "Swim connected".


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Since it isn't working the way your currently have it hooked up, you might want to try connecting the GenieGo directly to your router (and not another down-stream switch).

Also, I have an Apple router and the instructions on DIRECTV's site was wrong (as of last year). I'll go to their site and see if I can find what the mistake was on their site (Peds helped me find the problem when OOH was implemented).


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

trh said:


> Since it isn't working the way your currently have it hooked up, you might want to try connecting the GenieGo directly to your router (and not another down-stream switch).
> 
> Also, I have an Apple router and the instructions on DIRECTV's site was wrong (as of last year). I'll go to their site and see if I can find what the mistake was on their site (Peds helped me find the problem when OOH was implemented).


Thanks. Hopefully it's just some bad instructions on the DTV website.

I'll also try hooking it up directly to the router tomorrow when I have a few free minutes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Since it isn't working the way your currently have it hooked up, you might want to try connecting the GenieGo directly to your router (and not another down-stream switch).
> 
> Also, I have an Apple router and the instructions on DIRECTV's site was wrong (as of last year). I'll go to their site and see if I can find what the mistake was on their site (Peds helped me find the problem when OOH was implemented).


I remember that. I can still post those pics if needed.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

vegasflyby said:


> iPhone 6s Plus on At&t LTE.


I don't think that the iPhone App lets you use the cellular connection for out-of-home access. Must be a WiFi connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't think that the iPhone App lets you use the cellular connection for out-of-home access. Must be a WiFi connection.


Correct. I just did a quick test on this and was able to play the show on WiFi but not on cell. the error given is confusing as it does not give you the reason for the failure as it used to on the standalone GenieGo app. To complicate this even further there is a "stream on cellular" option under settings which seems to apply only to Video on Demand content.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Can't stream over LTE? That's a little disappointing. I agree it's also very confusing since you can view VOD over LTE on the DTV app but not stream GG content. I'll have to test it out when I have access to another wifi network. I might even have my Verizon Mifi puck around here somewhere. I'll let you guys know...


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok, it's working fine on another wifi network. Thanks for the help. Glad I came here since DTV tech support doesn't seem to know it doesn't work over LTE.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad to help. Enjoy!

I'm not sure why the GenieGo app won't work out-of-home over the cellular network with using the iOS app. You can do that with the Android app, though.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just a bug. Isn't GG integration into the main DTV app pretty new?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

vegasflyby said:


> Maybe it's just a bug. Isn't GG integration into the main DTV app pretty new?


No, it's always been that way on the iOS app versions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

vegasflyby said:


> Maybe it's just a bug. Isn't GG integration into the main DTV app pretty new?


The integration of the GenieGo on the DirecTV app is new, the restriction of not being able to stream GenieGO on cell has been there since inception.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I have streamed recordings off my genie over Verizon LTE using a genie go 2 through the old genie go app on an android phone hot spoted to a android tablet. Haven't tried it with the new integrated directv app. The issue I had at the time was the .5mbps up load I had with my dsl. I just got cable modem with 10mbps upload. Need to test that.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

it is only iOS that will not stream on LTE/3G/4G. Android OS supports it. My understanding is that Apple is very...particular on how apps use LTE.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CuttySnark said:


> it is only iOS that will not stream on LTE/3G/4G. Android OS supports it. *My understanding is that Apple is very...particular on how apps use LTE*.


that is my understanding as well, but the how can you explain why the app streams VOD just fine but the playlist or the GenieGo can't?

I thought about maybe a patent issue with Slingbox, but then DirecTV can stream GenieGo on Android.... So who knows....

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

